# Aftermarket support



## Motoscuba (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello fellow forum users. As someone who has owned Nissan sports cars since I started driving at 16 yo I've hit an age where I don't feel like having my spine blown through my mouth every morning heading to work or the gym or just running errands. So I went out and bought a 2017 cruze diesel mt. Great daily car. I've only had it for a week now and it's by far the most comfortable car I've owned. Now I've told myself this car wasn't to be played with and it's strictly business with this car. I've owned it for a week now and I'm already grinding my teeth to start wrenching on it. I've been searching everywhere and can't find any aftermarket parts. Not even an air intake! So I'm posting here to find someone with the inside scoop. When are we going be able to slap on an intake, dp, and tune so we can pass that jerk going 45 in the 50 on the back road without them laughing at us.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome, and congratulations on your new CTD. 

I think youll find find very little aftermarket support for this very rare and unique model. 

Many of the first gen CTD owners felt the engine produced more power after it was broken in. As well, keep in mind that altering your vehicle from factory specs may be problematic should you seek warranty repair in a failed and related component. 

As you've noticed these are quite well engineered little vehicles. But they remain economy cars - so drawing comparison with the modified Nissan sports car that you've spent your previous driving life maybe a little asymmetrical.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Well computer wise its the same as its big brother the colorado duramax. Just like the gen1 was the same as its even bigger LML brother.

But... The engine itself isn't really anything special. Definitely not as much room to play as the GEN1.

Additonally with the GEN1 craze over the entire line has kind of died. I am actually somewhat surprised GM is continuing the diesel line. I doubt they are going to make money off it (and itd be blatant ignorance if that was their goal). There is just no room for the CTD to grow as a brand. Maybe 5 years ago it could of? The growth of electrics and hybrids is going to push any traction the CTD gains to the curb.

Having said that I would expect something to come eventually, someone at some point is going to try tuning them... But... Lemme tell you it's not going to be worth it.

Don't be sad though, from what I have heard it's a good car. Emissions have been improved alot. Transmission is much better. Its economy will blow even a deleted gen 1 out of the water. The engine, remains to be seen, but its hard to screw up an engine these days (rolls eyes at melting pistons). It is definitely not a fast car, but again, it's a good car. I would not be disappointed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Start here, Vendors, although BNR is out for the Hurricane.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Give it a little time. Even though the market will not be large, someone will come out with parts/tuning for them. Be prepared for the costs, though. 
I would check with Trifecta and Oztuner to see if they are working on the 17s yet. Fleece's downpipe and other parts might work on the new diesels as is, otherwise they just have to redesign the parts. But they need to know there are people interested in them, too. 



Im curious, but is this forum AGAINST people modifying their cars? Seems to be a common theme with the Staffers and older members as I read more threads here.


----------



## Motoscuba (Sep 10, 2017)

Well I guess I'll sit back and try to be patient. I bought it for the economy and price. So far not disappointed at all. It thing if they advertised it people would buy it. I work for the dealer I bought it from ( painter in the body shop) and I had no idea they even made a Diesel car until the day before I bought the car. I had never even heard of the old cruze diesel until that day. Well thanks for all the feedback so far.


----------



## DaveNuge (Sep 17, 2017)

Following, I've been looking for aftermarket support since day 1 (bought mine in June). So far all I've seen is a cone filter on CarID, really looking for a tune, maybe exhaust.


----------

